# 1st GTR running VNT turbos is up and running



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

I am not allowed to say whose car it is other than its a 2.8 engined R33. The car makes 0.5 bar of boost @ 2050rpm and 1.2 bar @ 2500rpm and drives like a Jag V12. :bowdown1: 
More info and pix to follow soon


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

1.2 bar at 2500rpm?! The future is upon us. :bowdown1:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

VNt? Variable Vane technology type thing it sounds like?


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

psd1 said:


> VNt? Variable Vane technology type thing it sounds like?


Yes thats it


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

VNT stands for Variable Nozzle Technology..also called VGT (variable geometry technology). Diesels have been using them for 3-4 years as they are ideally suited to a low revving engine i.e the peak torque on the engines I work on is at 1750rpm and holds that peak boost right to the fuel cut off at 4800-5200
Petrol Exhaust Gas Temperature is a lot higher and its been a struggle to find a unit capable of withstanding it.
The latest Porka turbo I believe is the first production petrol car using VNT. I knew of a ren 5 turbo 4 years ago using one as the tuner asked me if I knew of the turbo and when I looked i noticed it was a ford prototype item that we used for development...
I get a lot of questions asked as part of my job about how they work so I took one apart and have a load of picture of a stripped turbo and how the vanes work...they are around somewhere so I will post them up...as...to be honest...I hasn't seen the innards meself..let me pack for me hols first and I'll put them up..unless someones beats me to it..


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

turboslippers said:


> The latest Porka turbo I believe is the first production petrol car using VNT


Not quite - this had one back in 1989:










Phil


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

has the Garrett electric-assist turbo made it past the concept/prototype stage?


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

I couldnt find the post I made with these pix so here they are again




























an electrically assisted turbo


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> has the Garrett electric-assist turbo made it past the concept/prototype stage?


Some manufacturers are testing them at the moment inc Nissan


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Philip said:


> Not quite - this had one back in 1989:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shelby CSX-VNT 1989 production run of 500 http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...v=/images?q=shelby+csx-vnt&svnum=10&hl=en&lr= . 


VNT's have been about for a VERY long time with the first designed in the 1930's. Materials, reliability and cost have been the big factors stopping them making it into mainstream cars. Porsche is the first "mainstream" motor in a sense although IMHO it was the Shelby CSX-VNT but that will not stop the marketing men putting the spin on it - like Jason Plato in 5th Gear on Monday about the new Porker Turbo being the only 4WD drive car to let you hang the back end out - that's a laugh. 
Don't EVER believe the hype ALWAYS check the facts yourself.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

VNT has been on Jet Engiens for Yeas, it is a cost issue that stoped it for the Automotive industry.

Nigel


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

whats the cost issue? as in, whats expensive about it?


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

is the secret soon to be released which car it is?


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Had some better pics but they are on my work PC...this is with the exhaust housing removed...first pic is in the closed position

And then with the vanes in the fully open position

Obviously, there is a normal vaned wheel inside there that the vanes direct the exhaust gas onto

The 'box' thing on the left is a 'REA' which is a Rotary Electronic actuator. The older ones control the vanes using pressure just like a 'normal' turbo. This one uses a stepper motor connected to a worm gear which then controls the black arm and swivels the vanes. As I understand it's this REA mechanism that couldn't handle the 900 deg petrol EGT's up to now reliably


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Biggest trouble with VNT turbo,s is heat , load sof cars use them but they run on that horrible stuff called Diesel ( well not always horrible just ask Audi) Porsche seem to have sorted it but like must things you pay for the knowledge ( Coming from Motorsport which invoved Porsche a few years ago) I saw on a dyno a Flat 6 giving way over 800bhp but giving boost from 1500rpm but teven then they said the turbo,s will only lasy approx 6000km due to the heat in the exhaust housings Diesels engines dont run excessive temps in exhaust housing.

The Porsche turbo is not available yet as a new part yet , but I have a customer that has a 33 GTR that is a engine designer at BMW thats has seen some drawings of some turbo,s with high spec exhaust housings incl VNT workings.

Yes everyone is trying them should be good once the manufactuers sort of the temp problems.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Exciting stuff... can't wait to see how they perform on a RB26DETT


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

I can't wait to see how much they cost :bawling: - remember some turbos used on older 911 model cost £4500 to replace!

EGT has always been the problem (diesel is a lot lower) and maybe even then the life time of the unit may be just outside the warranty mileage  . If they do need rebuilt in the future it could be a costly one.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

No idea how much one that withstand 900+ deg EGT is going to cost but the ones we use that run 1.25 bar cost fudd (ok...large volume) a few hundred bucks. 
I should do a search and have a look how porsche have done their latest unit. Porsche don't traditionally use Garrett/Honeywell...I'm guessing that the latest tubby uses KKK or maybe IHI units. Either way...its a close knit community...if one company is doing it then all the others won't be far behind. Tis all good for the rest of us!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

turboslippers said:


> No idea how much one that withstand 900+ deg EGT is going to cost but the ones we use that run 1.25 bar cost fudd (ok...large volume) a few hundred bucks.
> I should do a search and have a look how porsche have done their latest unit. Porsche don't traditionally use Garrett/Honeywell...I'm guessing that the latest tubby uses KKK or maybe IHI units. Either way...its a close knit community...if one company is doing it then all the others won't be far behind. Tis all good for the rest of us!


Porsche used to use KKK for racing stuff in the 70's and 80's according to my older AE books - see http://www.btinternet.com/~skyline6969/porsche.jpg it's an old engine and really BIG but the 936 was producing over 600hp from a 2.6 litre in the early 70's and racing endurance races with it!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> ........... and drives like a Jag V12. :bowdown1:


Does that mean it will catch fire ever few months? :flame: :flame:  


There is only ~100DegC difference between a diesel and a petrol 
engines exhaust temp. But that 100 degrees makes a difference.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

turboslippers said:


> Porsche don't traditionally use Garrett/Honeywell...I'm guessing that the latest tubby uses KKK or maybe IHI units


The 997 turbos are made by Borg Warner.

Phil


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> There is only ~100DegC difference between a diesel and a petrol
> engines exhaust temp. But that 100 degrees makes a difference.


I presume that is for a STD warrantied car?


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Turbo'd diesel EGT is 550 C max after the turbo and about 750 C max before it normally. Petrols are usually 100 to 200C more and like Cam says that makes a hell of a difference as the components are at their limit for these values and also the reason why diesels had VNT for a long time before petrol.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

nigel f said:


> VNT has been on Jet Engiens for Yeas, it is a cost issue that stoped it for the Automotive industry.
> 
> Nigel


Picture of a 1980s CF6 I am working on showing VSVs
http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/album?.dir=/7dd8re2


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

paul cawson said:


> Picture of a 1980s CF6 I am working on showing VSVs
> http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/pau...?.dir=/7dd8re2


Link doesnt work, Photo not publice or some thing like that.
Whats that off a 767 ?

Nigel


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Does now, its off a 747 also fitted to Airbus and DC10


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I want a couple of those then please !!!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Seen inside a Ford proto VNT. An actuator arm operated a "cam" type device which as the cam rotated it operated onto the vane arm so that it changed its angle. The actuator arm was driven from some form of servo device, conclusion at time was it needed to be much more sophistciated control to permit accurate rapid adjustments to the vanes.

With respect to "rebuild", due to all the problems they have had Garrett officially do not rebuild VNT's, they tell you when its broke its scrap, buy another.

It just needs someonbe to crack the various technical difficulties in a cost effective manner, then the range/capacity options will open up. I know Turbonetics have been exploring, unfortunately they couldn't offer a "VNT" upgrade to my 3037S's, "too big" was the comment.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

ATCO said:


> unfortunately they couldn't offer a "VNT" upgrade to my 3037S's, "too big" was the comment.


You need to speak to someone else then - there are VNT GT47s for sale on eBay ...

Phil


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Philip said:


> You need to speak to someone else then - there are VNT GT47s for sale on eBay ...
> 
> Phil


Perhaps, however I'd like a pair that work and I'm not sure a pair of GT47's would fit under the bonnet!
:thumbsup:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

how is the shifting of the variable vanes controlled? ECU?

This is the future!:thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

http://www.holset.co.uk/files/2_5_1_5-VGT.php


----------



## munna (May 9, 2006)

I want one on my r33 GTS25-T


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

COSSYCam said:


> The car makes 0.5 bar of boost @ 2050rpm and 1.2 bar @ 2500rpm


 What size turbo is it? 
Those figures may look good, but I know I could get 10psi by 2000rpm in 5th in my old 8V 2L motor on it's T3 hybrid. 
With 2.8L to spool it, I'd hope it's alot bigger turbo


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Fast Guy said:


> What size turbo is it?
> Those figures may look good, but I know I could get 10psi by 2000rpm in 5th in my old 8V 2L motor on it's T3 hybrid.
> With 2.8L to spool it, I'd hope it's alot bigger turbo


Its running twins with each capable of moving 33lb of air so 600hp or so max.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

DCD said:


> how is the shifting of the variable vanes controlled? ECU?
> 
> This is the future!:thumbsup:


ECU controlled (Pectel)


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

paul cawson said:


> Picture of a 1980s CF6 I am working on showing VSVs
> http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/album?.dir=/7dd8re2


Aye but that's on the cold end and the VSV's or VIGV's are designed for optimising the angle of attack onto the folowing stage rotor blades, minimising compressor surge.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> Its running twins with each capable of moving 33lb of air so 600hp or so max.


Just for comparison -
my 2.8 with twin GT-SS spools to 0.7 at 2700 rpm and 1.2 at 3600
so the VNTs sound fantastic  

Is the setup being done by an independant person or a tuner Cam ?


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Bean said:


> Just for comparison -
> my 2.8 with twin GT-SS spools to 0.7 at 2700 rpm and 1.2 at 3600
> so the VNTs sound fantastic
> 
> Is the setup being done by an independant person or a tuner Cam ?


YHPM


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thank you.
Can't wait to see a few GTRs running these actually hit the streets


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

all sounds very interesting. But....can the engine actually use 1.2 bar of boost at 2.500 rpm? Wouldn't the turbines be supplying far more air than the engine actually needs? Any problems with surging?


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

DCD said:


> Wouldn't the turbines be supplying far more air than the engine actually needs?


??? No, you just add more fuel as the throttle is opened more  , it's bit like saying 5.7 litres capacity is too much in a NA engine - what do 5.7l V8's do at 2500rpm! The sooner you have the "ability" to run full boost the better as it will pick up early like a big NA engine without the need to drop a gear - i.e. you get plenty of low down torque. If the VNT is ECU controlled then it could also change the flow to match boost to throttle position I would reckon.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

DCD said:


> all sounds very interesting. But....can the engine actually use 1.2 bar of boost at 2.500 rpm? Wouldn't the turbines be supplying far more air than the engine actually needs? Any problems with surging?


Thats where the VNT comes into its own as it can tuned to run near to surge point without ever surging and the 1.2 bar isn't utilising the full capabilities of the turbos flow.
Point to point I struggled to keep the 33 in sight despite having approx 150bhp more. Off roundabouts the acceleration is incredible even from very low (2000rpm) revs.


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

DCD said:


> all sounds very interesting. But....can the engine actually use 1.2 bar of boost at 2.500 rpm? Wouldn't the turbines be supplying far more air than the engine actually needs? Any problems with surging?


Boost pressure is a product of the compressor producing more airflow than the engine is taking in. A vnt turbocharger can produce comparitively high boost at low rpm. The turbine doesnt have as much work to do to flow x cubic metres of air at 1.2 bar as it would do to flow y cubic metres of air at 1.5 bar . The power required by the compressor to physically squash the air is less, so the exhaust gases can be directed almost purpendicular to the turbine blades at lower speeds which benefits turbine shaft torque. However at high turbine speeds this would reach a point where it is self defeating, and a more tangential angle of attack to the turbine blades is more efficient.

As for surging, I think there would have to be some very fast and clever electronics controlling the nozzle guide vane position - for a driveable road car there are a lot of transient requirements on the compressor. In on-off throttle conditions the turbine shaft speed can go from 120,000 rpm to 20,000 rpm and back again in a sphinchter's twitch, so the vnt mechanism would have to react quickly and accurately.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

COSSYCam said:


> Point to point I struggled to keep the 33 in sight despite having approx 150bhp more. Off roundabouts the acceleration is incredible even from very low (2000rpm) revs.


Sure thats not just your driving mate?


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Sure thats not just your driving mate?


touche:bawling:


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

SteveN acting cocky about the driving of an R33 GTR, Pectel management, that'll be Redline's Skyline?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

emicen said:


> SteveN acting cocky about the driving of an R33 GTR, Pectel management, that'll be Redline's Skyline?


Acting cocky, or just ****ing about with a mate... 

Last time I saw the Redline Skyline it was running a single turbo and was still 2.6...


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

emicen said:


> SteveN acting cocky about the driving of an R33 GTR, Pectel management, that'll be Redline's Skyline?


Hmmm Sherlock will not lose any sleep thats a cert :lamer:


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

COSSYCam said:


> Its running twins with each capable of moving 33lb of air so 600hp or so max.


I get 0.45 bar at 2000rpm and 1.15 bar at 2500rpm in my own stock capacity GTR and still make almost 500bhp at the flywheel.

I've seen a 2.8 GT-SS map against my own and the 2.8 GT-SS came in slightly earlier and made about 550bhp @ flywheel.

To have a similar ramp up of boost and make 50 bhp more, it shows that the VNT definitely helps. Not as groundbreaking as I would have hoped but still a worthwhile improvement. I wonder what it'd be like with V-Cam as well ...

Bean - those spool up stats you quote for your own car - is that on the dyno or on the road? Mine makes boost later on the dyno - I only get that spoolup on the road.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

He means compressor surge. It's not connected to how the shaft is driven.




RB211 said:


> Boost pressure is a product of the compressor producing more airflow than the engine is taking in. A vnt turbocharger can produce comparitively high boost at low rpm. The turbine doesnt have as much work to do to flow x cubic metres of air at 1.2 bar as it would do to flow y cubic metres of air at 1.5 bar . The power required by the compressor to physically squash the air is less, so the exhaust gases can be directed almost purpendicular to the turbine blades at lower speeds which benefits turbine shaft torque. However at high turbine speeds this would reach a point where it is self defeating, and a more tangential angle of attack to the turbine blades is more efficient.
> 
> As for surging, I think there would have to be some very fast and clever electronics controlling the nozzle guide vane position - for a driveable road car there are a lot of transient requirements on the compressor. In on-off throttle conditions the turbine shaft speed can go from 120,000 rpm to 20,000 rpm and back again in a sphinchter's twitch, so the vnt mechanism would have to react quickly and accurately.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

kingsley said:


> I get 0.45 bar at 2000rpm and 1.15 bar at 2500rpm in my own stock capacity GTR and still make almost 500bhp at the flywheel.
> 
> I've seen a 2.8 GT-SS map against my own and the 2.8 GT-SS came in slightly earlier and made about 550bhp @ flywheel.
> 
> Bean - those spool up stats you quote for your own car - is that on the dyno or on the road? Mine makes boost later on the dyno - I only get that spoolup on the road.


Dyno in 5th gear IIRC
Any chance of seeing the graphs from yours and the other 2.8 GT-SS setup ?


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

COSSYCam said:


> Hmmm Sherlock will not lose any sleep thats a cert :lamer:


Come on then, enough cloak and dagger, fill us in!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Bean said:


> Dyno in 5th gear IIRC
> Any chance of seeing the graphs from yours and the other 2.8 GT-SS setup ?


Mine doesn't make boost quite that early on the dyno - I get that boost ramp up in a top gear roll on.

http://www.planetkingsley.com/skyline/

Graphs of mine at bottom (taken from Dynapack graphs). There's a rather shaky top gear roll on video link just under the graphs. The video is of my AVC-R showing boost and rpm. If you keep pausing it you can see it reach 1.0 bar by 2400rpm and 1.15 bar by 2500.

I don't have the graphs of the 2.8 GT-SS to hand but when I was at Abbey once they got their dynapack software to show my graph superimposed on it. The 2.8 GT-SS spooled about 100 - 200rpm earlier on their dyno run than my own car did on their dyno run. I have assumed that on the road, just as mine does, the 2.8 GT-SS would spool earlier than on the dyno. Notably, the 2.8 GT-SS was running out of puff at 6000rpm - the power curve was actually pretty flat from 6000 to about 7500 if I remember correctly.

Maybe you could try a top gear roll on with yours to see what happens?


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Due to some ECU related issues that are being addressed at the moment the turbos are not working as hard as they are capable of and *should* be capable of producing over a bar at 1750 revs. The results I initially posted were from the first run on the road the setup had and tbh it impressed the hell out of me.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> Due to some ECU related issues that are being addressed at the moment the turbos are not working as hard as they are capable of and *should* be capable of producing over a bar at 1750 revs. The results I initially posted were from the first run on the road the setup had and tbh it impressed the hell out of me.


:squintdan 


Kingsley - thanks - I remember your car now.
I'll try the top gear run when I can - or maybe drive down to Abbey if I get the chance next time I'm in the UK.


----------



## andyf (May 2, 2002)

kingsley said:


> I get 0.45 bar at 2000rpm and 1.15 bar at 2500rpm in my own stock capacity GTR and still make almost 500bhp at the flywheel.



That's pretty cool, I've had a look at your Setup A/B/C/D specs to see what you've done to the car as I was a bit gutted to find my 200SX 2.0 on stock turbo does 0.5 bar at 2600 and 1.0 bar at 3200


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

COSSYCam said:


> Due to some ECU related issues that are being addressed at the moment the turbos are not working as hard as they are capable of and *should* be capable of producing over a bar at 1750 revs. The results I initially posted were from the first run on the road the setup had and tbh it impressed the hell out of me.


Knowing that was just an initial run and it's not optimally set up, then that is bloody impressive. It will be awesome if it achieves what you've detailed just there.


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm Really interested in the VNT turbo setup you have and i am looking for turbos. Tomei have ****ed me about so i'm looking for another set of turbos and then this VNT thing came up. Where can i get these turbos from? and what is the cost? How are you controling them? ive got a haltec that i beleive i can use...

BTW your inbox is full ;-)

Cheers Sean


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Any chance we can see a full spec and dyno sheet any time soon? Sounds impressive so far.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Ere ere.... ?


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm dying to hear more


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

COSSYCam.............clear some room in your PM box please mate.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Very interesting indeed.....Come on, spill the beans.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Also very interested!


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Great news, looking forward to hearing more...


----------



## metropolis (Jun 24, 2006)

Just out of curiosity what compression ratio is every body running???

To decrease lag in one of my old cars i increased the compression from 9.4 to 10.5, got the dizzy redone and reprofiled the carb needle. 
I remember seeing a cossie in fast car that had something similar, it was 500 and something bhp but the compression had been increased to combat lag.

Also lag can be drastically reduced by using a coil on each spark plug and wiring in an engine management that can 'pulse' the ignition. I have seen a few cars on here with standalone management and individual coils but has anyone set this 'pulse' up on their system????


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

Holy thread resurrection batman  

So what were the results ...........?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

metropolis said:


> Just out of curiosity what compression ratio is every body running???
> 
> To decrease lag in one of my old cars i increased the compression from 9.4 to 10.5, got the dizzy redone and reprofiled the carb needle.
> I remember seeing a cossie in fast car that had something similar, it was 500 and something bhp but the compression had been increased to combat lag.
> ...


metropolis,

CDI ignition systems can, because of their fast charge and discharge times, be set-up to multi spark, but even the fastest systems can not multi spark above 3000 RPM.

A good ignition system should provide an accurately timed spark capable of igniting the fuel at the right time. Poor fuel atomisation might not allow this to happen but probably points to improvements in the fuel system as being necessary.

I use big duration cams and big injectors that are pretty poor at atomising fuel at idle yet find that a single CDI spark that is sufficient to make the engine idle reasonably.

Hugh


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

whatever happened to this? we were supposed to gett pics and more information?????


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Still waiting to hear aswell.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm still dieing to hear about this..


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Obviously worked out great and revolutionized the tuning world for GT-R's , as everyone and their mother is now running VNT turbos........... oh... wait..............


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

tyndago said:


> Obviously worked out great and revolutionized the tuning world for GT-R's , as everyone and their mother is now running VNT turbos........... oh... wait..............



LOL... didnt think sarcasm had made it over your side of the pond!

very good


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

This is clearly commonly known as "vaporware" 

"a software or hardware product which is announced by a developer well in advance of release, but which then fails to emerge, either with or without a protracted development cycle. The term implies unwarranted optimism, or sometimes even deception; that is, it may imply that the announcer knows that product development is in too early a stage to support responsible statements about its completion date, feature set, or even feasibility"

Butuz


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

LOL


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Butuz said:


> This is clearly commonly known as "vaporware"
> 
> "a software or hardware product which is announced by a developer well in advance of release, but which then fails to emerge, either with or without a protracted development cycle. The term implies unwarranted optimism, or sometimes even deception; that is, it may imply that the announcer knows that product development is in too early a stage to support responsible statements about its completion date, feature set, or even feasibility"
> 
> Butuz


Yes.... the best example being CA Unicentre with real world interface. I remember an account exec actually telling me about the ability to navigate inside a virtual machine to find where is was broken. To his credit he managed to keep a straight face. Shame I didnt.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

GTRSTILL said:


> LOL... didnt think sarcasm had made it over your side of the pond! very good



I'm a kiwi originally , but spent most of my life here in the US. I enjoy some English comedies on telly.

These ideas with VNT are a good idea , but as was said earlier in here, the actuators don't seem to like the heat of a gas engine. 

However , and there is always a however... The new Porsche turbo has VNT turbos, the new GT-R is supposed to have some. In the end it does get down to price. If everything was made of Inconel , it probably wouldnt be an issue , but then price would be out of control.

Some sexy Inconel housings in Racecar Engineering this month.

Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA: Just when you think twin scroll housings are the greatest things since sliced bread...

In RE they say the full WRC style pimpy turbos are around 6000-12000 pound(I dont know how to make the funny L symbol for pound). Thats kind of expensive for a turbo. Not a big deal for racing, big deal for a street car guy.


----------

